# In Detail: Audi RS6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Outstanding performance and the ultimate in dynamics – the new Audi RS 6 Avant is the high-performance product in business-class motoring. It brings Audi’s winning motor sport technologies to the road. A newly developed V10 biturbo gasoline engine with FSI direct injection plus quattro permanent all-wheel drive puts the new RS 6 Avant out in front of the competition. Its 426 kW (580 bhp) and torque of 650 Nm create an unparalleled experience of power and dynamism. And yet the Audi RS 6 Avant also offers uncompromising comfort and benefits for everyday driving.
* Full Story *


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: Audi RS6 ([email protected])*

Yeah finaly another super car wagon. They need to make another RS2 wagon that would be boss.


----------



## DAt_Tx_DuB (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: In Detail: Audi RS6 (JIIP)*

This is my new dream car


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: In Detail: Audi RS6 (DAt_Tx_DuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAt_Tx_DuB* »_This is my new dream car
















I am weeping in it's glory...


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: Audi RS6 (Sprockets)*

Yet again, another cool car not coming to the US.








What does it take to get Audi to show us the love?


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: Audi RS6 ([email protected])*

^^well we're getting the...sedan version...yeah, whatever, better than nothing.
can't wait for this thing to come out and me not be able to afford one!!!


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: Audi RS6 (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_^^well we're getting the...sedan version...yeah, whatever, better than nothing.
can't wait for this thing to come out and me not be able to afford one!!!









I didn't know we're getting the sedan. That's cool. I'll pick one up...used.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: Audi RS6 (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote »_And it comes in its own exclusive colors of Sepang Blue or Monza Silver, as well as in Monterey Green, Phantom Black, Mugello Blue, Misano Red or Daytona Gray.



is "sepang blue" the replacement color in the r.s. line for "avus silver/grey"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: Audi RS6 (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_
I didn't know we're getting the sedan. That's cool. I'll pick one up...used.

At this point, I'm not positive we are. Audi's being coy, making me think they're leaving their options open.


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

wow! i dig!


----------



## g60HEAD (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: Audi RS6 ([email protected])*

Dear Lord!


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: Audi RS6 ([email protected])*

the only mistake audi would make when releasing this is pricing it way above the m5 or e63, which they most likely will.


----------



## JeevsGT (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: Audi RS6 (amerikanzero)*

A station wagon with a gallardo twin turbo power plant could definitly come in handy when you are late dropping the kids off at school. the S and RS lines never cease to amaze me.


----------

